# Anyone repairing Zapco C2K?



## ripready (Nov 30, 2013)

I've tried ampmedics.com and they don't service them due to "proprietary, obsolete, and discontinued parts"

Emailed Zapco and no response

Any suggestions?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Zapco will repair them... but they are BRUTAL at responding to customer inquiries.

Try getting hold of Atrend, they are the master distribultor for Zapco.
https://www.atrendusa.com/Support


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

ripready said:


> I've tried ampmedics.com and they don't service them due to "proprietary, obsolete, and discontinued parts"
> 
> Emailed Zapco and no response
> 
> Any suggestions?


Which amplifier are you trying to get fixed?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Matt Roberts used to fix, and modify Zapco amps, but don't think he's on here much anymore..


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

what is the problem with the amp?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I have been unable to get any response from Zapco via their RMA submission form.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I got good information regarding repair on old Zapco amps from a Zapco tech representative a few years ago. Great fella as he provided all the right information (where and what to check...no schematics). Go to their website and see if you find the email link to the zapco tech.


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

For out of warranty Zapco you should contact an authorized Zapco service center.
Electronic Engineers, inc. 5530 West Belmont avenue, Chicago, IL 60641
773-202-0909


----------



## ehaze (Aug 31, 2010)

twinimage said:


> For out of warranty Zapco you should contact an authorized Zapco service center.
> Electronic Engineers, inc. 5530 West Belmont avenue, Chicago, IL 60641
> 773-202-0909


any clue what they charge to update an amp? my DC amps have a problem where they randomly crash and the volume goes to full blast along with a buzzing sound.


----------



## gw2405 (Jul 4, 2017)

twinimage said:


> For out of warranty Zapco you should contact an authorized Zapco service center.
> Electronic Engineers, inc. 5530 West Belmont avenue, Chicago, IL 60641
> 773-202-0909


I'm sorry but these guys aren't helpful one bit
I've called them in the past and was met with a rude attitude. I even went down there to let them check my amp and was given short-worded replies. They checked and passed the amp as A-okay even though a channel on it is indeed flawed.

Perhaps one would have better luck with another service center, but I wouldn't recommend Electronic Engineers


----------



## gw2405 (Jul 4, 2017)

ehaze said:


> any clue what they charge to update an amp? my DC amps have a problem where they randomly crash and the volume goes to full blast along with a buzzing sound.


Same thing happened on my DC that I'm using as a front stage amp. One channel cuts out, followed by a high-shrieking buzz (at full volume, mind you). It ultimately blew out all drivers on an entire door as I couldn't stop my vehicle in time to cut the remote-on


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

gw2405 said:


> I'm sorry but these guys aren't helpful one bit
> I've called them in the past and was met with a rude attitude. I even went down there to let them check my amp and was given short-worded replies. They checked and passed the amp as A-okay even though a channel on it is indeed flawed.
> 
> Perhaps one would have better luck with another service center, but I wouldn't recommend Electronic Engineers


let see. He called and met with rude attitude, but wend to the shop anyway?
It would be so funny, if it wouldn't so stupid.


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

ehaze said:


> any clue what they charge to update an amp? my DC amps have a problem where they randomly crash and the volume goes to full blast along with a buzzing sound.


Your DC series amplifier need rest board installed.
it was a flow in DSP board. DC board was made by sub contractors of Zapco, and when owner of that company passed away, all data was lost. DSp board cannot be replace, it is not available.
The only way to repair it to install a reset board.
It is a phone number in the post , call them.


----------



## gw2405 (Jul 4, 2017)

twinimage said:


> let see. He called and met with rude attitude, but wend to the shop anyway?
> It would be so funny, if it wouldn't so stupid.


I'm the least bit surprised that your rudeness and broken English also translates to online message forums so well :laugh:

Funny how you can diagnose an issue so quickly on a message forum but couldnt diagnose anything in person when the issue was told to you repeatedly and the unit right in front of you..

Thanks though, I'll def take the supplied diagnosis to the next shop


----------



## twinimage (Dec 6, 2014)

gw2405 said:


> I'm the least bit surprised that your rudeness and broken English also translates to online message forums so well :laugh:
> 
> Funny how you can diagnose an issue so quickly on a message forum but couldnt diagnose anything in person when the issue was told to you repeatedly and the unit right in front of you..
> 
> Thanks though, I'll def take the supplied diagnosis to the next shop


First of all I don't even know you. You are hiding behind nick name on the forum and I bet you weren't even in my shop ever.
I dare you to post a serial number of your amp, so I can check the repair history of the unit.
As far as a broken English, at list I can speak 3 languishes, how many can you?


----------



## gw2405 (Jul 4, 2017)

twinimage said:


> First of all I don't even know you. You are hiding behind nick name on the forum and I bet you weren't even in my shop ever.
> I dare you to post a serial number of your amp, so I can check the repair history of the unit.
> As far as a broken English, at list I can speak 3 languishes, how many can you?


You aren't doing your company any favors here bud.
Yeah, let me get right on posting my serial number..
I also speak 3 "languishes"


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Only three languages? Most Europeans speaks four and I used to speak 7 fluently when my family lived in Northern Africa...kids pickup languages really fast...


----------

